# Το πιο κλασικό λάθος στην εφαρμογή του μονοτονικού



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2010)

Εντάξει, εμείς οι μεγαλύτεροι δεν έχουμε διδαχτεί το μονοτονικό και μπορεί να το εφαρμόζουμε περισσότερο διαισθητικά. Αλλά γιατί τα παιδιά που διδάχτηκαν μονοτονικό από την Α' Δημοτικού δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι το ποιος δεν παίρνει τόνο, ενώ το ερωτηματικό "πού" πρέπει να πάρει; Αν μου ζητήσουν να υποδείξω τα πιο συχνά λάθη του μονοτονικού, χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη θα πω το "ποιος" και το "που/πού". 

Αλλά να μην ξεχάσω και το "τι" που για κάποιο μυστηριώδη λόγο επίσης επιλέγουν να το τονίζουν (με τη δικαιολογία ότι είναι ερωτηματικό;), ενώ συγχρόνως πετάνε τον τόνο από το ερωτηματικό "πού". 

Οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια εξήγησης δεκτή.


----------



## Themis (Oct 24, 2010)

Σωστά αυτά που λες, Αλεξάνδρα, αλλά εκ πείρας θα πρόσθετα ότι μάλλον το ποσοτικό τοπ των "λαθών" του μονοτονικού είναι όταν έχουμε δίπλα-δίπλα κτητικό και αδύνατο τύπο προσωπικής αντωνυμίας: ο πατέρας του του είπε, ο διευθυντής μας μας επέπληξε κτλ. Σχεδόν όλοι, ακόμα κι όσοι γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά τους κανόνες του μονοτονικού, δεν αντέχουν τα δύο άτονα στη σειρά (που άλλωστε και ο ορθογραφικός διορθωτής τούς τα προτείνει για διόρθωση) και τονίζουν την αντωνυμία. Τα εισαγωγικά στα "λάθη" δεν τα χρησιμοποίησα για να με κυνηγήσει ο Τιπούκειτος. Στην ουσία δεν πρόκειται για λάθη του μονοτονικού, πρόκειται για αδέξια ενσωμάτωση ενός ατονικού-με-εξαιρέσεις των μονοσύλλαβων λέξεων στο γενικότερο μονοτονικό. Από τότε που πρωτοδιάβασα τους νεότευκτους κανόνες του μονοτονικού μέχρι τώρα έχω ακριβώς την ίδια άποψη: αφού τους έλειπε το πρακτικό πνεύμα, γιατί δεν ρώτησαν τους μεταφραστές, οι οποίοι, σαν τεχνίτες μαθημένοι να δουλεύουν μέσα σε άτεγκτα πλαίσια, μπορούσαν καλύτερα από τον καθένα να εντοπίσουν πού θα οδηγούσαν οι αδεξιότητες; Τέλος πάντων, δεν είναι για να ανοίγουμε τέτοια συζήτηση τώρα...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2010)

Θέμη, εννοείς ότι είναι λάθος να τονίσουμε το δεύτερο μου, σου ή του; Ή εγώ καταλαβαίνω λάθος αυτό που γράφεις; Δεν συμφωνείς ότι η λύση σ' αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι "ο πατέρας του τού είπε" και ότι είναι λάθος η λύση να μπει κόμμα ανάμεσα στις δυο όμοιες λέξεις;


----------



## pit (Oct 24, 2010)

Τώρα είδα το ποστ.

Δεν θυμάμαι αν σ' το έχω πει άλλη στιγμή, αλλά πρόσφατα μου έφερε μια ξαδέρφη μου (Ε' Δημοτικού) μια έκθεσή της να τη διαβάσω. Μόλις τη διάβασα, της επεσήμανα ότι τα *τι* και τα *ποιος/α/ο/ου/ας* δεν θέλουν τόνο γιατί είναι πάντα ερωτηματικά, ότι δεν είναι δύο ειδών, όπως τα *πως* και *που*. Της το εξήγησα πολύ αναλυτικά. Η ξαδέρφη μου δεν είχε μιλήσει καθόλου. Μόλις τελείωσα, πετάχτηκε και μου είπε "Η κυρία Σοφία μάς είπε πως όταν το Τι είναι στην αρχή της πρότασης και ρωτάει, θέλει τόνο"... Ήταν παρών, δε, ο πατέρας της, ο οποίος συμφωνούσε με την κόρη. Όσο κι αν προσπάθησα να τους το κάνω λιανά, αρνούνταν να κατεβάσουν τη "δασκάλα" από το θρόνο που την είχαν ανεβάσει.

Είπες τίποτα;


----------



## Themis (Oct 24, 2010)

Αλεξάνδρα, σύμφωνα με τους επίσημους κανόνες του μονοτονικού, ο τονισμός αυτός είναι λανθασμένος (και το κόμμα επίσης, άλλωστε). Η δική μου άποψη είναι κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό.


----------



## pit (Oct 24, 2010)

> Δεν συμφωνείς ότι η λύση σ' αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι "ο πατέρας του τού είπε" και ότι είναι λάθος η λύση να μπει κόμμα ανάμεσα στις δυο όμοιες λέξεις;





> Αλεξάνδρα, σύμφωνα με τους επίσημους κανόνες του μονοτονικού, ο τονισμός αυτός είναι λανθασμένος. Η δική μου άποψη είναι κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό.



Με έχει απασχολήσει πολύ το θέμα, έχω ρωτήσει πολλούς γλωσσολόγους και έχω ψάξει σε όλα σχεδόν τα γλωσσικά εγχειρίδια. Είναι λάθος να βάλουμε κόμμα, καθώς χωρίζουμε το υποκείμενο από την πρόταση. Είναι, επίσης, λάθος να βάλουμε τόνο στη δεύτερη λέξη, καθώς εννοείται ότι δεν μπορεί να διαβαστεί αλλιώς. Το σωστό είναι να γράφουμε απλώς τις δύο λέξεις. Η γιαγιά μου μου φώναξε.

Να φανταστείτε ότι παραλίγο να τσακωθώ με φίλη φιλόλογο, η οποία με ρωτούσε αν θέλει τόνο το μας στην πρόταση "Ο Πειραιάς που μας ανήκει" (έγραφε κάτι κείμενα για έναν υποψήφιο στον Πειραιά)....


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 24, 2010)

Άλλο λάθος κλασικό είναι η έλλειψη δεύτερου τόνου σε ουσιαστικά που ακολουθούνται από αντωνυμία και τονίζονται στην προπαραλήγουσα: η πρότασή της, η αγανάκτησή της και ούτω καθεξής.


----------



## stazybohorn (Oct 25, 2010)

α) Γιατί τους τα δίδαξαν λάθος /αντιφατικά (σε σπίτι, σχολείο, φροντιστήριο), ή δεν τους τα δίδαξαν καθόλου.

β) Γιατί τα βιβλία τους (σε σπίτι, σχολείο, φροντιστήριο) δεν είχαν τους σαφείς κανόνες.

Άρθρο 1, ΠΔ297/1982 (αρχείο pdf)


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2010)

Και γιατί, σχεδόν τριάντα χρόνια μετά την ψήφιση του μονοτονικού, εκδοτικοί οίκοι επιμένουν να εκδίδουν σύγχρονα κείμενα στο πολυτονικό σύστημα. Και δεν καταλαβαίνω: (α) πότε θα σταματήσουν, όταν θα πεθάνει ο εκδότης; (καθότι επιστροφή στο πολυτονικό αποκλείεται, δεν θα το επέτρεπε και το μνημόνιο, άλλωστε  ) (β) γιατί άραγε ξοδεύουν λεφτάκια για να προσθέτει κάποιος άχρηστα σημαδάκια πάνω από τα γράμματα; (εντάξει, ο πολυτονιστής της Ματζέντα κάνει την πιο πολλή δουλειά, αλλά γιατί; έχουν κάνει καμιά έρευνα να δουν τι θέλει το αναγνωστικό τους κοινό; ) (γ) τόσα παιδιά τόσα χρόνια μαθαίνουν το μονοτονικό — αυτοί τι επιδιώκουν; δικό τους σύστημα; φιγούρα;

Επομένως, να σου πω για δασκάλους που δεν μπορούν να ξεμάθουν αυτά που ήξεραν, να σου πω για εκδότες που εμμένουν σε γραφικότητες, να σου πω για ανθρώπους που γράφουν καθημερινά και ίσως ζουν από την πένα τους αλλά δεν κάνουν τον κόπο να μάθουν και να τηρήσουν τρεις απλούς κανόνες — αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να σου πω για παιδάκια που δυσκολεύονται να μπουν από νωρίς στο καλούπι.

Για τα άλλα, τα «μου μου», συζήτηση είχαμε κάνει κι εδώ.


----------



## Themis (Oct 25, 2010)

Διαβάστε το πιδιέφ που έστειλε ο Στάζυ. Πρόκειται για τους επίσημους κανόνες του μονοτονικού.


azimuthios said:


> Άλλο λάθος κλασικό είναι η έλλειψη δεύτερου τόνου σε ουσιαστικά που ακολουθούνται από αντωνυμία και τονίζονται στην προπαραλήγουσα: η πρότασή της, η αγανάκτησή της και ούτω καθεξής.


Σωστό, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν πρόκειται για λάθος που συνδέεται ειδικά με το μονοτονικό. Αφθονούσε και πριν απ' αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2010)

Μα ακριβώς αυτό το ΠΔ μπορεί να είναι η αιτία όλου του μπλεξίματος. Η σχολική γραμματική ξεκαθαρίζει (σελ. 23) ότι «θεωρούνται μονοσύλλαβοι και μένουν άτονοι οι συνιζημένοι τύποι κλπ» με παραδείγματα --αν σταθείς όμως στο ΠΔ και μόνο, όπου η λέξη συνίζηση δεν αναφέρεται, μπορείς να κατασκευάσεις στο μυαλό σου ό,τι πλάσμα της φαντασίας σου θέλεις.

Πιο σωστό θα ήταν ίσως να έχει περάσει σε ΠΔ όλο το άρθρο 28 της σχολικής γραμματικής, μαζί με τα παραδείγματά του. Αλλά έλα που επιστημονικά πρέπει να κρατάς επιφυλάξεις και πισινές...


----------



## stazybohorn (Oct 25, 2010)

Σχολικές γραμματικές και προσωπικές πινελιές, μάι ας*...

* αυτό δεν πάει σε σένα, φυσικά. Πάει στις γραμματικές (που σπανίως είναι μία και συνεπής) και σ΄αυτούς που αναφέρει ο nickel.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2010)

Άρα συμφωνούμε ότι κάπου, κάποιος, κάπως, κάποτε, πρέπει να ορίζει και να δημοσιεύει ένα σύστημα που:

α) Περιγράφει μονοσήμαντα την προτεινόμενη/νομοθετούμενη κατάσταση
και (όχι σε υποχρεωτική σύνδεση)
β) Προβλέπει διαδικασίες για την παρακολούθηση της εξέλιξης και την ενεργοποίηση τροποποιήσεων, όταν γίνεται απαραίτητο (αφού ορίσει το «απαραίτητο»);

ακόμη και αν η προτεινόμενη/νομοθετούμενη κατάσταση είναι ένα απόλυτο γλωσσικό λεσεφέρ;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2010)

Επίσης κλασικό λάθος, που μου ανάβει και τα λαμπάκια, είναι αυτό: *ά*ϋ*λος. Και μάλιστα, όταν το γράφω εγώ σωστά, _άυλος_, μου το διορθώνουν, προσθέτοντας και τα διαλυτικά!


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 25, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Μα εσύ φωτίζεις ολόκληρη, Παλάβρα μου. Ελπίζω μόνο να είναι οικολογικά τα λαμπάκια, ε; 

Για το πολυτονικό να πω μόνο ότι επειδή τυχαίνει να συνεργάζομαι με εκδότη που γράφει και εκδίδει στο πολυτονικό ότι δεν είναι θέμα προσδοκίας ότι θα επανέλθει ή επηρεασμού των αναγνωστών. Είναι απλώς θέμα αισθητικό, όπως σε άλλους αρέσουν οι πίνακες με τη νεκρά φύση και σε άλλους όχι, για παράδειγμα. Ή σε άλλους αρέσουν τα έπιπλα-αντίκες και σε άλλους όχι, για να κάνω έναν πιο ακριβή παραλληλισμό. Και για ορισμένους φιλολόγους είναι θέμα αντίδρασης ή μη αποδοχής του ή συνήθειας. Και πάλι δεν νομίζω ότι βλάπτουν κανένα και πρέπει να λιθοβοληθούν στην κεντρική πλατεία, σωστά; :)

Δεν κρίβω ότι από αφτό που ίσος γίνι σε λίγο κερό με την απλοπίισι τις γλόσσας μάλλον προτιμό το πολιτονικό... :)
H gia na to po akoma kalitera kai apo ton tropo pou grafoun ta paidia simera mallon to politoniko protimo. Ti lete? :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Δεν κρίβω ότι από αφτό που ίσος γίνι σε λίγο κερό με την απλοπίισι τις γλόσσας μάλλον προτιμό το πολιτονικό... :)
> H gia na to po akoma kalitera kai apo ton tropo pou grafoun ta paidia simera mallon to politoniko protimo. Ti lete?


Καλημέρα. Μα γιατί ένιωσες την ανάγκη να κάνεις αυτή τη σύγκριση; Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις το σημερινό σύστημα με την εκλατινισμένη γραφή και να πεις ότι προτιμάς το σημερινό, το μονοτονικό; Ή μήπως θα μπορούσε το πολυτονικό να ανακόψει την πορεία στα Greeklish, που ξέρουμε κάτω από ποιες συνθήκες δημιουργήθηκαν και ακμάζουν;

Και γιατί με φοβίζεις με αυτό: «ton tropo pou grafoun ta paidia simera»; (Με φοβίζεις, γιατί έχεις περισσότερες επαφές με παιδιά.) Γράφουν όλα τα παιδιά έτσι σήμερα όλη την ώρα; Γιατί η κόρη μου είναι πρωταθλήτρια στην πληκτρολόγηση SMS και άλλων μηνυμάτων στα Greeklish, αρνείται να μου γράψει ελληνικά στο MSN στα μηνύματα που μου στέλνει από το διπλανό δωμάτιο, αλλά στη σχολή της μια χαρά ορθογραφημένα ελληνικά τούς καταθέτει.

Και «σε λίγο κερό»; Σε πόσο λίγο; Βγήκε ο Πολύδωρας του Greeklish στη Βουλή να ζητήσει την εφαρμογή του στα σχολεία; Εγώ προσωπικά δεν ανησυχώ γιατί τίποτα στη γλώσσα δεν γίνεται με το ζόρι. Τόσα χρόνια με το ζόρι καθαρεύουσα, και πάτωσε. Και το μονοτονικό όταν ήρθε ήταν υπερώριμο. Κι ας λένε περί νυχτερινού πραξικοπήματος. Αν είναι να έρθει κάποια _απλοπίισι_ ή _aplopiisi_, θα έρθει μόνο αν και όταν θα είναι υπερώριμη. Αλλά, *μονοτονικό Rules OK*.


----------



## arberlis† (Oct 25, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με τον Αζιμούθειο. Όσοι εμμένουν στο πολυτονικό, εμμένουν επειδή το πολυτονικό τους αρέσει, επειδή το έχουν συνηθίσει, όχι για να κάνουν "φιγούρα" (μπορεί να υπάρχουν και κάποιοι "φιγουρατζήδες" αλλά δεν θα ασχοληθούμε με αυτούς). Το αγαπούν με τον τρόπο που αγαπούν τα μαξιλαράκια που κέντησε η γιαγιά τους και τα χρησιμοποιούν ακόμη και τα φυλάνε σαν κόρη οφθαλμού. Συντηρητικοί; Ρομαντικοί; Πείτε ότι θέλετε. Και δεν είναι μόνο η αισθητική και συγκινησιακή πλευρά. Στο παρελθόν διατύπωσαν και επιχειρήματα. Π.χ., η ανησυχία ότι αν ανοίξει η πόρτα της απλοποίησης, δεν θα κλείσει. Σήμερα οι τόνοι, αύριο τα διπλά σύμφωνα, μετά τα διάφορετικά φωνήεντα για τον ίδιο φθόγγο, μεθαύριο το ελληνικό αλφάβητο. Δεν έχουν διατυπωθεί σοβαρά αντεπιχειρήματα ως προς αυτές τις ανησυχίες. Ούτε μας έχει κανείς εξηγήσει γιατί οι κυβερνήσεις της Αγγλίας ή των ΗΠΑ δεν έχουν θεσπίσει ότι στο εξής τα άφωνα gh θα παραλείπονται στον γραπτό λόγο, κ.ο.κ. Προφανώς, γιατί είναι συνηρητικοί.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 25, 2010)

Μα είμαι υπέρ του μονοτονικού, νίκελ, και εγώ γράφω και θα γράφω με αυτό. Απλώς με ενοχλεί να αφορίζουμε το διαφορετικό και αυτή τη στιγμή το διαφορετικό είναι το πολυτονικό. Πιστεύω απόλυτα πως δεν βλάπτει κανένα ούτε διαμορφώνει συνειδήσεις ούτε προσηλυτίζει κανέναν σε κάποια αρχαΐζουσα μορφή έκφρασης. Όποιος το χρησιμοποιεί (και ίσως είναι αρκετοί τελικά) δεν θεωρώ ότι έχει δόλο αλλά απλώς αποτελεί έναν ρομαντικό θέλεις, τεμπέλη θέλεις (που βαριέται να προσαρμοστεί), κολλημένο αν θέλεις επίσης. Πάντως σίγουρα πολύ λιγότερο επικίνδυνο από τη μάστιγα (κατ' εμέ) των greeklish. 

Και η καθημερινή επαφή μου με τα παιδιά με κάνει όντως να απογοητεύομαι από τη χρήση τους από 9 στους 10 φοιτητές ηλικίας 18-22 και μετά στις εργασίες στο μοναδικό μάθημα που διδάσκω εδώ στα ελληνικά ή στα πάμπολλα που έχω διδάξει σε άλλα πανεπιστήμια να βλέπω να αγνοούν στοιχειώδεις κανόνες ακόμα και του μονοτονικού. Πίστεψέ με, δεν υπερβάλλω, αλλά έχω δει να μου γράφουν και "ίνε"... το οποίο το αφήνω ασχολίαστο... αλλά και όλα τα άλλα που καυτηριάζετε παραπάνω. 

Κλείνοντας λοιπόν, διευκρινίζω ότι για εμένα αν γινόταν αύριο δημοψήφισμα για τη γλώσσα και οι επιλογές ήταν υπεραπλουστευμένη/φωνητική γραφή της γλώσσας, greeklish ή πολυτονικό, θα ψήφιζα πολυτονικό για υποκειμενικούς αισθητικούς λόγους (και εκεί πήγαινε η σύγκριση που έκανα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα). Αν έμπαινε και το μονοτονικό ως τέταρτη επιλογή θα ψήφιζα μονοτονικό. 

Α, και μπράβο στην κόρη σου για την ορθογραφία της αλλά τείνω να πιστεύω ότι αποτελεί πλέον εξαίρεση. Αισιοδοξώ όμως... ακόμα τουλάχιστον...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2010)

Πάντως, δε νομίζω ότι το τι θεσπίζουν άλλες κυβερνήσεις πρέπει να μας προβληματίζει και πολύ. Ειδάλλως, μπορούμε π.χ. να παραδειγματιστούμε από την κυβέρνηση της Βραζιλίας, που έχει θεσπίσει την κατάργηση των άφωνων διπλών συμφώνων, καθώς και άλλες ορθογραφικές μεταρρυθμίσεις *βάσει της χρήσης*, κάτι που έχει επίσης κάνει η κυβέρνηση της Πορτογαλίας. 
Ενδεικτικά, αντιγράφω και μεταφράζω το παρακάτω από το σχετικό νομοθέτημα περί ορθογραφικής μεταρρύθμισης, το οποίο αφορά το σύμφωνο _h_:
a) Quando, apesar da etimologia, a sua supressão está inteiramente consagrada pelo uso: erva, em vez de herva; e, portanto, ervaçal, ervanário, ervoso (em contraste com herbáceo, herbanário, herboso, formas de origem erudita);​α) Όταν, *παρά την ετυμολογία*, η κατάργησή του έχει καθιερωθεί απόλυτα από τη χρήση: _erva_, αντί για _herva_ και, συνεπώς, ervaçal, ervanário, ervoso (αντί για _herbáceo, herbanário, herboso,_ τύπους λόγιας προέλευσης) ​
Έντιτ: Αζ., προσωπικά πάντως νομίζω ότι για την (αν)ορθογραφία των Ελλήνων (δηλαδή όχι αποκλειστικά των μαθητών σχολείου) φταίει ένα ολόκληρο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που είναι στραβό εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες. Για να μην πω για τη φοβία μεγάλης μερίδας του ελληνικού πληθυσμού να ανοίξει ένα βιβλίο λογοτεχνίας, μην τυχόν και χάσει κανένα επεισόδιο του Μπιγκ Μπράδερ.


----------



## arberlis† (Oct 25, 2010)

Μπράβο στις κυβερνήσεις της Βραζιλίας και της Πορτογαλίας. Οι Άγγλοι και οι Αμερικανοί (που καθώς όλοι ξέρουμε έχουν μια από τις πιο συντηρητικές, κλειστές, άκαμπτες και αρτηριοσκληρωτικές γλώσσες του κόσμου) ας ακολουθήσουν.


----------



## sarant (Oct 25, 2010)

Μα, ιστορική ορθογραφία έχουν και τα αγγλικά και τα ελληνικά. Διατηρούν οι άγγλοι τα άφωνα gh, διατηρούμε κι εμείς τα η, ει, υ, κτλ. Η καθιέρωση του μονοτονικού δεν έγινε με βασικό γνώμονα την απλοποίηση (αλιός θα ίχε εφαρμοστί φονιτικί ορθογραφία) αλλά επειδή το πολυτονικό είναι εγγενώς παράλογο σε μια γλώσσα που δεν γνωρίζει μακρά και βραχέα. 

Όσο για τις δήθεν αναπάντητες ανησυχίες, και μόνο το γεγονός ότι σχεδόν τριάντα χρόνια από την καθιέρωση του μονοτονικού δεν έχει γίνει καμιά αλλαγή της σχολικής ορθογραφίας σαν κι αυτές που αναφέρονται στο παραπάνω μήνυμα (κατάργηση διπλών συμφώνων κτλ.) δείχνει θαρρώ ότι τέτοιες απόψεις ή είναι υπερβολικές ή είναι κινδυνολογικές.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2010)

Καλά λέει η Palavra, να μην το ξεχνάμε, ότι, κάθε φορά που κάνουμε κάποια αξιολόγηση της σημερινής κατάστασης της γλώσσας κ.τ.ό., να μην ξεχνάμε ότι η μεταπολίτευση δεν συνέπεσε μόνο με τη δημοτική και το μονοτονικό, αλλά και με την τηλεόραση και το διαδίκτυο (και τα κινητά).

Να ξεκαθαρίσω λίγο αυτά που είπα για τους εκδοτικούς οίκους. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τα άτομα που χρησιμοποιούν το πολυτονικό επειδή δεν μπορούν να το ξεσυνηθίσουν ή επειδή τους αρέσει. Κι εγώ, όταν (αντι)γράφω παλιά κείμενα, προτιμώ να τα αντιγράφω στο πολυτονικό, αλλά υποχωρώ στο μονοτονικό όταν πρέπει να τα πληκτρολογήσω ο ίδιος. Δεν έχω κατακτήσει την τέχνη της πολυτονικής πληκτρολόγησης, άσε που έχω ξεχάσει τους κανόνες για τη βαρεία και πότε τα τελικά «α» είναι βραχέα ή μακρά (όχι, τις δασείες δεν τις έχω ξεχάσει, να ’ναι καλά η σύνθεση και τα... αγγλικά).

Όμως οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι που εκδίδουν όλα τους τα βιβλία σε πολυτονικό κάνουν πολιτική. Δεν έχουμε ένα άτομο που δεν μπορεί να ξεμάθει, αλλά ένα άτομο που επιβάλλει το πολυτονικό σε όλους τους συνεργάτες του και σε όλους τους αναγνώστες του. Αν πάω να μου εκδώσει ένα μονοτονισμένο βιβλίο μου ή κάνω τη μετάφραση που μου ζήτησαν σε μονοτονικό, στη διαδρομή μέχρι το τυπογραφείο θα παρέμβει η μαγική πολυτονίζουσα χειρ. Είτε πρόκειται για γλωσσική πολιτική είτε για απλή αισθητική, θεωρώ ότι είναι ελιτίστικη, εξωπραγματική, φιγουρατζίδικη, ρομαντική στην επιεικέστερη διατύπωση. Το ερώτημα είναι: είναι εντελώς περιθωριακή και αδιαφορούμε, ή αφήνει το αποτύπωμά της και καλό είναι να την κράζουμε πότε πότε, ενδεχομένως και να επιχειρηματολογούμε εναντίον της, πιο εμπεριστατωμένα από ό,τι επιχειρώ εγώ εδώ;

Αν η χρήση του πολυτονικού δεν είναι κέντημα για αργόσχολους (κάτι που δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε όλοι, γιατί έχουμε καλύτερους τρόπους να αξιοποιούμε το χρόνο μας από το να μαθαίνουμε άχρηστους κανόνες και να στολίζουμε τις λέξεις με άχρηστα πλουμίδια), αν είναι πολιτική, π.χ. με το επιχείρημα ότι βάζουν φραγμό στις αλλεπάλληλες απλοποιήσεις, θα ξαναπώ τα προηγούμενα, ότι στη γλώσσα μπορεί να κρατούν τα φράγματα περισσότερο και από τα ολλανδικά, αλλά δεν κρατούν για πάντα. Αλλά, πώς να ανησυχήσω για άνωθεν επιβολή απλοποιήσεων όταν ακόμα και αυτοί που γράφουν Greeklish, ατονικό ή άλλο απλογραφική μέθοδο δεν κάνουν πρόταση για επίσημη εφαρμογή των συστημάτων τους (εκτός αν θέλουν να γίνουν γραφικοί). Αν ποτέ γενικευτούν τέτοιες απλοποιήσεις, άλλη συζήτηση. Φοβάστε στα σοβαρά τέτοιο πράγμα;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 25, 2010)

> Όμως οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι που εκδίδουν όλα τους τα βιβλία σε πολυτονικό κάνουν πολιτική. Δεν έχουμε ένα άτομο που δεν μπορεί να ξεμάθει, αλλά ένα άτομο που επιβάλλει το πολυτονικό σε όλους τους συνεργάτες του και σε όλους τους αναγνώστες του. Αν πάω να μου εκδώσει ένα μονοτονισμένο βιβλίο μου ή κάνω τη μετάφραση που μου ζήτησαν σε μονοτονικό, στη διαδρομή μέχρι το τυπογραφείο θα παρέμβει η μαγική πολυτονίζουσα χειρ.



Αντιγράφω το κείμενο του νίκελ όχι για να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση... αλλά για να πω ότι εγώ όταν πρόκειται να διαβάσω ένα κείμενο για τη δουλειά μου ή για την ευχαρίστησή μου το κρίνω ως προς το περιεχόμενό του και το σκοπό που εξυπηρετεί σε σχέση πάντα και με το δικό μου λόγο για τον οποίο το διαβάζω. Τα άχρηστα πλουμίδια δεν μου μειώνουν τη χαρά της ανάγνωσης ή της μάθησης, αφού σημασία έχει το τι λέει και όχι το φαίνεσθαι του κειμένου. *Περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα και πάλι*, βέβαια. Απλώς παραθέτω τη δική μου σκέψη και τα δικά μου κριτήρια επιλογής ενός βιβλίου από ένα εκδοτικό οίκο. Η αγορά ενός κειμένου γραμμένου σε πολυτονικό δεν πιστεύω ότι αποτελεί πολιτική πράξη, εκτός αν είμαι τόσο αγαθός που δεν το καταλαβαίνω ή μπορεί και να μην είμαι τόσο υποψιασμένος τελικά. Έχω πάντα την επιλογή να μην το αγοράσω υποθέτω, εκτός αν είναι κάτι που χρειάζομαι οπωσδήποτε, επομένως επανερχόμαστε στα προηγούμενα λεγόμενά μου ότι σημασία έχει τι λέει τελικά. 

Τέλος πάντων, επειδή νιώθω ότι μάλλον ξεφύγαμε από το θέμα, νομίζω πως εγώ σταματάω εδώ αυτή την κουβέντα σε αυτό το νήμα τουλάχιστον. Ευχαριστώ για μια ακόμη φορά για την ωραία συζήτηση. :) Πάω να αναγκάσω τους φοιτητές να βάζουν βαρείες και πνεύματα στις μεταφράσεις τους...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2010)

Εγώ έχω μια μικρή απορία: Η αίσθηση του anything goes πιστεύετε ότι δεν συμβάλλει καθόλου στην ανορθογραφία; Εντάξει, υπάρχουν διτυπίες απόλυτα αποδεκτές, όμως η στάση «εμείς το γράφουμε έτσι γιατί έτσι και δεν μας νοιάζει/θα το επιβάλουμε» δεν ενοχλεί καθόλου;

Και δεν είμαστε, ξέρετε, μόνοι. Και στην πρόσφατη γερμανική ορθογραφική μεταρρύθμιση υπήρξαν «αντιστασιακές» εφημερίδες και «αντιστασιακοί» εκδότες. Το κράτος απλώς ξεκαθάρισε ότι στο σχολείο και στα επίσημα κείμενα, η ορθογραφία είναι αυτή που αποφασίστηκε από τους ειδικούς επιστήμονες και τα τρία γερμανόφωνα κράτη μαζί. Με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό (σε εξετάσεις, βιογραφικά κλπ.)

Φαντάσου να έλεγε εδώ το κράτος ότι δεν αγοράζει νέες εκδόσεις με πολυτονικό τι θα γινόταν --ή να έβγαζε μια εγκύκλιο ότι δεν είναι έγκυρη η δημοσίευση ισολογισμών σε εφημερίδες που εκδίδονται αγνοοώντας το τάδε ΠΔ περί μονοτονικού (μπορώ να βρω και άλλα παραδείγματα, αν θέλετε). Θα μας βοηθούσε να δούμε πολύ πιο καθαρά πόσο αποτιμά ο καθένας την άποψη και την αισθητική του.

Edit: Δεν είχα δει το αμέσως προηγούμενο του Αζ, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν θα επηρέαζε όσα έγραψα πιο πάνω.


----------



## Earion (Oct 25, 2010)

Θα αρχίσω να συζητώ περί πολυτονικού εάν (και όταν) ο συνομιλητής μου με πείσει ότι υπάρχει *ένα * και μόνο σύστημα (και όχι μια κουρελού αλλεπάλληλων συμβιβασμών), εφαρμόσιμο σε όλες τις μορφές/επίπεδα λόγου και τους λεκτικούς τύπους της σημερινής ομιλούμενης Κοινής Νεοελληνικής.


----------



## psifio (Oct 25, 2010)

Εγώ το πολυτονικό το διδάχτηκα στα Αρχαία, και το διέγραψα έτσι όπως ήταν από τον σκληρό με το που έφυγα από το σχολείο. Έχω διαβάσει άπειρα βιβλία σε πολυτονικό, και ουδεμία εντύπωση μου έχει κάνει -- το προσπερνώ όπως προσπερνάω και την επιλογή της γραμματοσειράς, πχ.
Από τη θέση του μεταφραστή, μου έχει τύχει να μου πολυτονίσουν κείμενα, και διόλου δεν με νοιάζει, όπως δεν σκάω επίσης για το αν θα μου βάλουνε το τρένο με έψιλον ή με άλφα γιώτα ή με πόσες λέξεις γράφεται το καταρχάς. (Φυσικά έχω κι εγώ το ρεπερτόριό μου μ' αυτά που προτιμώ και έχω άποψη γιατί το κάνω, αλλά στην τελική το θεωρώ εντελώς επουσιώδες.) Όπως έχω πει κι άλλου, και το αλφάβητο να μας αλλάξουνε, ποσώς μ' ενδιαφέρει. Αυτό που με καίει είναι πώς διαβάζεται, τι ακούει μέσα στο κεφάλι του ο αναγνώστης ή τι θα άκουγε κάποιος που το διαβάζει δυνατά. Τα άλλα χάρισμά τους. :)


----------



## Costas (Oct 26, 2010)

Όπως είπε ο Θέμης, άλλο μονοτονικό κι άλλο ατονικό. Εγώ καταλαβαίνω να θες να βάλεις τόνο στο τι, όπως βάζω τόνο στο ή. Και οι Ιταλοί βάζουν τόνο σε διάφορα μονοσύλλαβα που μπορεί να μπερδευτούν με άλλα ομόηχά τους. Ειδικά το τι, ακόμα κι αν δεχτούμε ότι δεν μπορείς να το μπερδέψεις με το άλλο τι, πάλι θες να το τονίσεις βρ' αδερφέ! Μεταφορικά και άρα και κυριολεκτικά. Επίσης, η απόφαση να μείνουν άτονες οι προκλιτικές αντωνυμίες (μου, με, σου, σε, του-της, τον-την-το, μας, σας, τους, τις, τα) και τα άρθρα (του, της, του, τον, την, το, των, τους, τις, τα), ενώ υποτίθεται ήταν η πιο απλή, οικονομική και "συνεπής" λύση, κατά τη γνώμη μου μόνο σπαζοκεφαλιές και προβλήματα δημιούργησε. Ήταν άστοχη. Καλά κάνει ο Μπαμπινιώτης και τους βάζει τόνο. Η ανάγνωση δεν είναι άσκηση μαθηματικών. Θέλει ροή αβίαστη, όχι λογικούς υπολογισμούς. Βέβαια πάλι λάθη θα κάνανε πάμπολλα ο κόσμος (σιγά τα λάχανα), αλλά τουλάχιστον στα σωστά τυπωμένα βιβλία δεν θα υπήρχε δισταγμός κανένας απ' τη μεριά του αναγνώστη. Όχι σαν και τώρα!


----------



## sarant (Oct 26, 2010)

Δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω σ' αυτά.


----------



## anef (Oct 26, 2010)

Για την επίκληση του αισθητικού κριτηρίου στην επιλογή του πολυτονικού:

Αν το βασικό κριτήριο για τη χρήση του πολυτονικού ήταν αισθητικό και όχι ιδεολογικό, τότε θα μέναμε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι με την απλή διαπίστωση ότι άλλοι προτιμούν αισθητικά το πολυτονικό, άλλοι (οι περισσότεροι) το μονοτονικό και κάποιοι άλλοι το ατονικό. Ενδεχομένως επίσης να διαπιστώναμε πως οι αισθητικές προτιμήσεις των νεοελλήνων ως προς τη γραφή είναι εξαιρετικά περιορισμένες και αφορούν αποκλειστικά τους τόνους (πώς δεν έτυχε να αρέσει σε κανέναν η κεφαλαιογράμματη, για παράδειγμα; ) 

Όταν όμως η μία επιλογή κρίνεται αισθητικά και η άλλη ιδεολογικά («το πολυτονικό είναι ωραίο αισθητικά, αλλά με το μονοτονικό κινδυνεύει η γλώσσα»), τότε είναι ολοφάνερο πως και η πρώτη θέση είναι σαφώς ιδεολογική. Συνάγεται, δηλαδή, αν δεν δηλώνεται ρητά, πως με το πολυτονικό η γλώσσα δεν κινδυνεύει.

Εδώ, όσοι υποστηρίζουν αυτή την άποψη καλό θα είναι πρώτον να αποδείξουν (με στοιχεία, έρευνες κλπ.) ότι η γλώσσα κινδυνεύει (αφού πρώτα ορίσουν και το περιεχόμενο αυτού του κινδύνου: θα εξαφανιστεί η γλώσσα, δεν θα μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε, ή τι άλλο), και δεύτερον να αποδείξουν πως κινδυνεύει από το μονοτονικό. Και τα δύο αυτά επιχειρήματα έχουν αντικρουστεί από επιφανείς γλωσσολόγους και φιλόλογους επανειλημμένα (ενδεικτικά από τον Α. Χρηστίδη, τον Εμμ. Κριαρά, ή τον D. Crystal και την J. Aitchison, που δεν γράφουν βέβαια για το μονοτονικό αλλά για αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις). 

Τέλος, επειδή έγινε παραπάνω αναφορά, απλοποιήσεις έχουν γίνει πολλές φορές στην αγγλική γλώσσα στο παρελθόν χωρίς να έχει κινδυνεύσει στο παραμικρό η γλώσσα απ' ό,τι φαίνεται (κάποιες αλλαγές και απλοποιήσεις φαίνονται και από το απόσπασμα που παραθέτω παρακάτω). Επίσης, παρόλο που τελευταία στην αγγλική δεν είχαμε κάποια μεγάλη μεταρρύθμιση, ωστόσο κι εκεί οι γλωσσοανησυχούντες θεωρούν ότι η γλώσσα κινδυνεύει από τις συντμήσεις που κάνουν οι 15χρονοι όταν γράφουν SMS (και από δεκάδες άλλα πράγματα, φυσικά). 

Κι ένας παραλληλισμός με αντίστοιχες συζητήσεις του 18ου αι. στην Αγγλία (από D. Crystal, The Fight for English): 
To 1712 o Jonathan Swift γράφει ένα έργο με τίτλο 'Proposal for Correcting, Improving and Ascertaining the English Tongue'. Εκεί αναφέρει, μεταξύ άλλων, και τους υπεύθυνους για την κατάντια της αγγλικής γλώσσας: 

- the playwrights, who fill their works 'with a Succession of affected Phrases and new, conceited Words'; (ουσιαστικά τους κατηγορεί για τις συντμήσεις στις λέξεις π.χ. disturb'd)
- the poets, who 'have contributed very much to the spoiling of the English tongue'; 
- the reformers, who think 'we ought to spell exactly as we speak'; 
- the young academics, who 'come up to Town, reckon all their Errors for Accomplishments, borrow the newest Sett of Phrases, and if they take Pen into their Hands, all the odd words they have picked up in a Coffee-House or a Gaming Ordinary [gambling-house], are produced as Flowers of Style'.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2016)

Πάει και ο αξάν σερκονφλέξ: Réforme de l'orthographe : le nénufar, l'ognon et l'accent circonflexe


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2016)

Όχι παντού όμως, αν κατάλαβα σωστά. (Les accents circonflexes ne seront plus obligatoires sur les u et les i.)


----------



## Earion (Feb 4, 2016)

Το πλήρες κείμενο στη γαλλική Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2016)

Παρατηρούμε ότι οι Γάλλοι είναι φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι, αναγνωρίζουν ότι κάποιοι θα συνεχίσουν να γράφουν με τον καθιερωμένο τρόπο και εισάγουν τις αλλαγές ως εναλλακτικές ορθογραφίες (on pourra ainsi désormais écrire... κλπ κλπ). Όχι σαν κάτι άλλους που βγάζουν ανορθόγραφους όσους γράφουν αυγό και αυτί, ονόματα δε λέμε, οικογένειες δεν θίγουμε.


----------



## Themis (Feb 5, 2016)

Μια που θίχτηκε το ζήτημα, ας μείνει εδώ μια κατατοπιστική συνόψιση από το επίσημο έγγραφο:

Présentées par le Conseil supérieur de la langue française, ces rectifications ont reçu un avis favorable de
l’Académie française à l’unanimité, ainsi que l’accord du Conseil de la langue française du Québec et celui du
Conseil de la langue de la Communauté française de Belgique.

Ces rectifications sont modérées dans leur teneur et dans leur étendue.

En résumé :

*- le trait d’union :* un certain nombre de mots remplaceront le trait d’union par la soudure  (exemple :
_portemonnaie _comme _portefeuille_) ;
*- le pluriel des mots composés :* les mots composés du type pèse-lettre suivront au pluriel la règle des mots
simples (_des pèse-lettres_) ;
*- l’accent circonflexe :* il ne sera plus obligatoire sur les lettres _i_ et _u_, sauf dans les terminaisons verbales et
dans quelques mots (exemples : _qu’il fût, mûr_) ;
*- le participe passé :* il sera invariable dans le cas de laisser suivi d’un infinitif (exemple : _elle s’est laissé
mourir_) ;
*- les anomalies :*
*- mots empruntés :* pour l’accentuation et le pluriel, les mots empruntés suivront les règles des mots français
(exemple : _un imprésario, des imprésarios_) ;
*- séries désaccordées :* des graphies seront rendues conformes aux règles de l’écriture du français (exemple :
_douçâtre_), ou à la cohérence d’une série précise (exemples : _boursouffler _comme _souffler_, _charriot _comme
_charrette_).

Ces propositions sont présentées sous forme, d’une part, de règles d’application générale et de modifications
de graphies particulières, destinées aux usagers et à l’enseignement, et, d’autre part, sous forme de
recommandations à l’usage des lexicographes et des créateurs de néologismes.

Όχι να με κοψοχολιάζει η Παλάβρα ότι καταργήσανε το αξάν σιρκονφλέξ, και τότε πώς θα ξεχώριζα από την πλέμπα;


----------

